# Hausmesse 2011



## Helius-FR (6. Januar 2011)

Dieses Jahr soll es doch wieder eine Hausmesse geben !?!

Gibt´s da schon einen Termin ?


----------



## vinc (7. Januar 2011)

Es wird eine Hausmesse geben!
Das Datum wird dann hier bekanntgegeben. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

selbst ich (wir) werden diesjahr kommen...


----------



## Jettj (7. Januar 2011)

Werde auch da sein


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2011)

Mein Lehrbub und ich auch


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. Januar 2011)

Mein Scheff und isch werde ach kumme


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2011)

ab es nicht auch mal ein testwochenende in winterberg?


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

Wo findet sie eigentlich statt?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wo findet sie eigentlich statt?



in  earth


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wo findet sie eigentlich statt?



Im Headquarter von Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade auch das Ziel gesetzt Nicolai, dieses Jahr, während der Hausmesse zu besuchen.


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Im Headquarter von Nicolai.



Gracias


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Im Headquarter von Nicolai.



Gracias

Wenns nur net soweit wäre...


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gracias
> 
> Wenns nur net soweit wäre...



Is aber auf jeden fall auch ne weitere Anfahrt wert.


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2011)

das meine ich auch!

wenn dann noch ein Helius AM in XL auf dem Hof stehen würde ;-)

hoffe nur, das der Termin dann Job-kompatibel is


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das meine ich auch!
> 
> wenn dann noch ein Helius AM in XL auf dem Hof stehen
> 
> is



Das würd ich aber vorher abklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (8. Januar 2011)

was für euch Winterberg ect. ist ist für mich die Hausmesse..... -> 20 Minuten Autofahrt max ^^


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Es wird eine Hausmesse geben!
> Das Datum wird dann hier bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Hallo Vincent

wir hatten uns im letzten Jahr mal kurz unterhalten
ein Helius AM in XL mit auf eurer Promo-Tour wäre was feines

was meinst du, wird sowas möglich sein?
wenigstens an der Hausmesse?
oder sogar beim Bike Bauer im März?

Danke
von mir
und von allen >190cm Kerls mit Helius-Wunsch


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. April 2011)

Hallo.

Steht der Termin schon?


----------



## anjalein (2. Mai 2011)

Sieht wohl nach 13. bis 14. August aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Juli 2011)

Gibt es etwas neues ?


----------



## vinc (2. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

unsere Hausmesse findet vom 12-13 August statt. 
Je von 10-18Uhr. 
Angeboten werden wie immer: 

- Führungen durch den laufenden Betrieb
- geführte MTB Touren auf unseren Testbikes
- Workshops für Helius Lagerservice
- Bratwurst und Bier
- Kaffee und Kuchen

Und natürlich jede Menge Tech Talk rund um Nicolai und den Rest der Bikebranche!

Viele Grüße 


Vincent


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2011)

- Führungen durch den laufenden Betrieb 
- geführte MTB Touren auf unseren Testbikes 
- Workshops für Helius Lagerservice 
- Bratwurst und Bier 
- Kaffee und Kuchen 



Allen Teilnehmern viel Spazz, für mich leider nicht Bike Attack kompatibel


----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

schei55e. wieso muss ich IMMER zur eurobike und IMMER zur hausmesse zu meinen schwiegereltern fahren. da steckt doch system dahinter!!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> unsere Hausmesse findet vom 12-13 August statt.
> Je von 10-18Uhr.
> ...





bin zu 80% da.


----------



## Jettj (2. August 2011)

Geht mir genau so . 
Ich hoffe mal mein Dad wird mich wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (4. August 2011)

Für den Lagerservice Workshop würde ich meins gerne zur Verfügung stellen 
Da sieht man dann wenigstens wie alte Lager aussehen.


----------



## richtig (5. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schei55e. wieso muss ich IMMER zur eurobike und IMMER zur hausmesse zu meinen schwiegereltern fahren. da steckt doch system dahinter!!



deine frau "bindet kapital"


----------



## Midgetman (6. August 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> - Kaffee und Kuchen



Der ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## wildermarkus (7. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/07/tag-der-offenen-tuer-bei-nicolai-am-12-und-13-august/

Gruß


----------



## Monolithic (7. August 2011)

Fahr ich mit'm Zug hin. Kann ich vielleicht gleich Sticker und 'ne neue Lagervorspanneinheit für's Bass kaufen - grauenhaft, so'n stillgelegtes Bike.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin zu 80% da.



Stark - welchen Tag favorisierst du?

Wenn bei mir alles klappt werde ich wohl Freitag dort sein und danach weiter nach Braunlage touren


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2011)

Moin!

Ich bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall da! Angepeilt ist 10 Uhr 

Gibt es einen f*esten Zeitplan* für *Führungen *und die *Testfahrten*?
Welche Räder wird es geben?  Ich würde ja am liebsten Testräder reservieren 


Danke und LG
Jens


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

jepp Master wir sind am Samstag auch so gegen 11:00 uhr da.


----------



## Jettj (8. August 2011)

Jettj und Papa Jettj sind auch zu 95% am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (8. August 2011)

Die Testräder werden nach Absprache vergeben. Touren starten, wenn die "Tourguides" wieder können^^.


----------



## Master | Torben (9. August 2011)

Schade Arthur - da verfehlen wir uns um einen Tag  (außer ich bin Freitag im Büro unentbehrlich... was wahrscheinlich so sein wird)

Ansonsten ist das mit den Touren nicht schlimm - mein Prophet wartet zur Not im Auto


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> deine frau "bindet kapital"



aber ohne investition ist alles nichts. 

dafür habsch ne kleine tochter... für die geb ich gerne geld aus. da kann mama auch nix sagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dafür habsch ne kleine tochter... für die geb ich gerne geld aus. da kann mama auch nix sagen.



jo genau so ist es. 
 gestern habe ich meine Tochter auf das Rad von meinem sohn  gehift ... nun will sie auch so einz.


----------



## Jettj (9. August 2011)

Su muss das Artur


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

haha... ich geh dann mal in den stall zum goldesel und klone ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (9. August 2011)

Sehr fein... also werden uns am Samstag ab 10 Uhr in den "Heiligen Hallen " einfinden.


----------



## Jettj (9. August 2011)

So grad telefonier bin zu 100% da 
3 Stunden Autofahrt .
Wie läuft das den genau,wenn man ein Rad testfahren will im gelände ?

Lg


----------



## Harvester (9. August 2011)

Ausweis abgeben und eins aussuchen für die geführte Tour.


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Wie schauts denn mit den Touren aus?
Ich bin leicht krank und nicht fit, zudem verletzt. 
Aber eine Runde mitm Helius möchte ich trotzdem drehen!


----------



## Harvester (9. August 2011)

is nix wildes, die anderen wollen ja auch mal fahren, von daher dauert ne Runde nicht allzulang. Hügel hoch, aufm Kammtrail lang und wieder runter^^


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

alles klar - danke!


----------



## Jettj (9. August 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ausweis abgeben und eins aussuchen für die geführte Tour.


 
Das ist super .
Freu mich drauf auch mal andere gesichter zu sehen hier aus dem Forum


----------



## trixter78 (9. August 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> is nix wildes, die anderen wollen ja auch mal fahren, von daher dauert ne Runde nicht allzulang. Hügel hoch, aufm Kammtrail lang und wieder runter^^





> _Wer das dort erbaute Produkt auch erfahren möchte, kann dieses auf ca  15 Kilometer Singletrails made by Daniel Jahn ebenfalls machen._



So ganz ohne ist der Külf-Trail aber auch nicht. Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob nur ein Stück oder der ganze Trail gefahren wird. Mit '_15 Kilometer Singletrails_' könnte schon der komplette Trail gemeint sein.


----------



## Harvester (9. August 2011)

ja, man is schon ein bisschen unterwegs, aber wie gesagt, "die anderen" wollen ja auch mal fahren


----------



## mosi1979 (10. August 2011)

Na mal sehen ob ich Freitag im Büro entbehrlich bin. Samstag is schon mit Willingen verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (11. August 2011)

SO EIN MIST - bei mir wird es doch nichts (war sowas von klar) 
Hab morgen von 9:00 bis 15:00 eine Bauabnahme nach der Anderen und Samstag ist schon anderweitig voll verplant 

Viel Spaß all denen die Morgen/Übermorgen die Trails rocken und die Werkstatt bestaunen können!


----------



## shadowframe (11. August 2011)

Freue mich schon auf Samstag, das erste mal im leben ein Nicolai Probe fahren und die Freundin von "haben müssen" überzeugen....


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

shadowframe schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf Samstag, das erste mal im leben ein Nicolai Probe fahren und die Freundin von "haben müssen" überzeugen....


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

shadowframe schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf Samstag, das erste mal im leben ein Nicolai Probe fahren.



same here


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

Ich weiß das gehört hier nicht hin, aber hat jemand eine Führungsrolle für ne Shaman Enduro Carbon? Meine hab ich wohl in Winterberg gelassen ...
Die könnte man dann ja Morgen austauschen - oder per Post 

Danke und LG
Jens


----------



## oxysept (12. August 2011)

Achtung, ein paar Fotos von heute (Freitag) von der Hausmesse aus Lübbrechtsen:



 




 




 




 




 




 




 






Külftour:



 






Rest:


----------



## Master | Torben (12. August 2011)




----------



## wildbiker (12. August 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


>



hm...

Wo gibts die Radständer?

Grüße an Kalle und Vinc


----------



## lassereinböng (13. August 2011)

kein ion 18 in sicht? keine info`s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (13. August 2011)

war gestern schön bei Nicolais. So schön das wir heute nochmal vorbeischauen. Ich bin heute nachmittag der mit dem Kind über den Hof turnt  Mama Nicolai wollte unbedingt meine Tochter kennenlernen. Da kann man ja schlecht nein sagen 

Gruß vom Nicht-Nicolai-Fahrer


----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2011)

hat emand nen vernünftiges bild von dem ion mit cc double barrel air in raw?


----------



## Jettj (13. August 2011)

So zuhause wieder angekommen..

700Km Heute im Auto gesessen..Mein A.... schmerzt 

Ich hab natürlich auch ein paar bilder gemacht  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42201 

Danke an Mama Nicolai für die Kataloge und dem Trikot  .

Und Gratulation an Kalle Nicolai,du hast eine super Firma mit sehr netten Mitarbeiter und Teamfahrer


----------



## IonTempest (14. August 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> *Ausweis abgeben* und eins aussuchen für die geführte Tour.



nur am Rande: 
Mit der Einführung des neuen Personalausweis zum 1.11.2010 ist das Personalausweisgesetz geändert worden.
Nun  darf gemäß § 1 Abs. 1 Satz 3 nicht mehr vom Ausweisinhaber verlangt  werden, den Personalausweis als Pfand zu hinterlegen oder aus sonstigen  Gründen aus der Hand zu geben. Zudem ist der Ausweisinhaber gemäß § 27  Abs. 2 für den Schutz seines Ausweises vor Missbrauch verantwortlich.
Die neue Regelung gilt natürtlich auch für den alten Ausweis.


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. August 2011)

Mahlzeit...    möchte euch nun auch nicht Bilder von unserem Besuch beim Kalle vorenthalten. Wie waren am Samstag vor Ort, nette Stimmung, lecker Sau vom Grill und schöne Bikes ausprobiert. Zum Schluss gab es die letzte Führung des Tages mit dem Vincent in einer echt überschaubaren Gruppe.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/155736 

( Leider bekomme ich das mit dem Einfügen von Bildern immer noch nicht hin...  )


----------



## mosi1979 (14. August 2011)

Freitag war auch echt ein sehr gelungener Tag. Die Führung durch die Produktion war echt interessant. Wenn man mal sieht wo die guten Sachen so gebaut werden bekommt das ganze doch noch einen ganz anderen Charme. Irgendwo hingen auch ein paar Rahmendreiecke vom Ion 18 rum, falls es einer bemerkt hat.
Die Touren waren auch echt klasse zum ausprobieren, auch wenn ich aufm Trail mittelprächtig versagt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Und Gratulation an Kalle Nicolai,du hast eine super Firma mit sehr netten Mitarbeiter und Teamfahrer



genau das möchte ich auch sagen.


----------



## c_w (14. August 2011)

Khujand versucht sich am Look-A-Like Contest :-D


----------



## dr.juggles (14. August 2011)

seid ihr verwandt?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> seid ihr verwandt?



ja ich bin der kleiner bruder.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ich bin der kleiner bruder.



seh ich such so...


----------



## Monolithic (14. August 2011)

Khujand hat aber die schönere Glatze


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. August 2011)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> kein ion 18 in sicht? keine info`s?



Doch ich hatte da was in der Hand 
Das kommt schon, warte noch zwei Wochen. Die Wippen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich denke der Hinterbau wird ganz gut.


----------



## huskyblues (15. August 2011)

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bei der Fa. Nicolai für den gelungenen Samstag bedanken. War ein sehr interessanter Einblick in die heiligen Hallen und dazu auch noch sehr nett und entspannt.


----------



## SirBsod (19. Januar 2015)

Laut Katalog solls dieses Jahr wieder eine Hausmesse geben..
Würd mich ziemlich interessieren auch wenn die Strecke mit 450km einfach.. nicht ohne ist.
Weiß jemand obs in Lübbrechtsen selbst oder in der Nähe eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gibt?


----------



## oxysept (19. Januar 2015)

In der Ortschaft Warzen, nicht ganz 10 km von Lübbrechtsen entfernt, liegt der Gasthof Grüner Wald mit Gästehaus: http://www.hotel-gasthof-gruener-wald.de/ 
Auf der Alfelder Homepage gibt es ein Hotelverzeichnis: http://www.alfeld.de/gastronomie-tourismus/hotelverzeichnis.html sowie weitere Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (19. Januar 2015)

Okay,danke!Hoffe da ist noch nicht alles ausgebucht.


----------

